# Really bad cramps when it's not my period



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't have my period for two weeks, and yet I am cramping really bad. Usually when I get my period, I only get a little bit of cramps. It's never really bad at all though. When I was younger I used to get them really bad, but now they are just a tiny pain that I can deal with. I never even have to take tylenol.

This morning I woke up around 4 with the worst cramps I've ever felt in my life. I just woke up, took some tylenol and went back to bed. I fell back to sleep and when I woke up they were gone.

I went to get my coffee when I woke up for the day like I usually do. It's about a 20 minute walk for me. Half way there, the cramps started again. While I was waiting for my coffee it got worse. On my way home, it got so bad that I felt like I was going to throw up. My legs felt weak and I started to get hot flashes. This sucked since it's already a hot day out. By the time I reached home, I was shaking and still in a lot of pain. As soon as I got home, I laid down after I took tylenol.

This has never happened to me before. I still feel pressure, but it's not as bad as it was earlier. I am just wondering what this could be? I am always regular, I've never skipped, and cramps have never bothered me like this before. I did a quick google search to see what it could be, and a lot of answers were pregnancy but I am still a virgin. If it wasn't a Saturday, I'd go to a doctor to see if this was serious but there are no walk in clinics or doctor offices open. So I came on here to see if any woman had experienced this before?


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe they're from ovulation? I get really bad cramps from that sometimes; I have PCOS, though. Or maybe they aren't related to your reproductive system at all. I've gotten hot flashes and cold sweats from digestive tract cramps. 

:hug hang in there till you can get to a clinic.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you sure it's your uterus and not your intestines/rectum?


----------

